

Nikkei: Japan's largest carrier is reported to start selling iPhone this Fall - kristopher
http://9to5mac.com/2013/09/05/japans-largest-carrier-docomo-apple-reportedly-agree-to-iphone-partnership-sales-start-this-fall/

======
kristopher
From my perspective this is all because Panasonic pulled-out of the smartphone
races. NTT Docomo has been a reliable safe-hold for Japanese electronics
companies and Docomo would have had a decent lineup for fall if Panasonic
would have committed.

Panasonic's R&D was firmly centered around Japanese flip phones and the jump
to Smartphone put them in an awkward position.

And so it seems, iPhone's pull was too great for Docomo in the end. I cannot
wait for the official announcements.

